# Scholle nähe Flensburg ?



## Cruze87 (1. September 2014)

Jemand in den letzten Tagen mit Scholle Erfahrung gehabt ? 
Einen Bereich oder Stelle die mir jemand empfehlen kann.... |kopfkrat
Da ich gerne nur mal Abends für 1-2 Std losgehen kann, und mir die Wattwürmer im 25 Pack zu teuer sind jemand eine alternativ Köder Empfehlung ? 
Hab schon mal mit Krabben von Aldi was gehört.... Ist da was dran ?|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Jemand in den letzten Tagen mit Scholle Erfahrung gehabt ?
> Einen Bereich oder Stelle die mir jemand empfehlen kann.... |kopfkrat
> Da ich gerne nur mal Abends für 1-2 Std losgehen kann, und mir *die Wattwürmer im 25 Pack zu teuer sind* jemand eine alternativ Köder Empfehlung ?
> Hab schon mal mit Krabben von Aldi was gehört.... Ist da was dran ?|kopfkrat



was sparst du denn dabei|kopfkrat 1 oder sinds gar 2 euronen|uhoh:


----------



## Cruze87 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Mir geht es ja darum das ich von den 25 Stück gerade mal 5 verbrauche.... Und einmal die Woche 6,50 ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist mir dann doch zu viel ! 
Die Geschäfte bei uns in der nähe kommen ja nicht mal auf den Gedanken 10 Packs anzubieten- angeblich setzten die im Wurmgeschäft zu |kopfkrat


----------



## binde (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Kauf die ein Hering und häng ein Streifen dran. 

 1-2 Stunden und nur 5 Würmer|kopfkrat...sprichst du vom Brandungsangeln oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## BlankyB (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Egal ob Krabben oder Hering, als Notlösung geht beides, aber höhere Fangchancen hast Du definitiv mit Wattwürmern oder Seeringlern.


----------



## Fördefischer (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Die Förde ist in unserem Bereich (ohne Boot...) leider alles andere als ein gutes Plattfischrevier, da müsste man schon bis nach Sonderburg (Als / DK) oder hinter Langballig fahren. Zu den Würmern: Leg die nicht verbrauchten Würmer doch einfach in Salz ein? Sind danach ewig haltbar und gehen im Wasser beim angeln wieder etwas auf und fangen im Prinzip genauso gut wie frische


----------



## Fishstalker (1. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Zu den Würmern: Ich finde die gesalzenen nicht gut, da das Salz die gesammte Flüssigkeit rauszieht. Und von der Fängigkeit bin ich auch nicht so ganz überzeugt.. Also man kann damit fangen, aber wie ich finde deutlich weniger. Ist natürlich subjektiv  Besser ist es, die restlichen Wattwürmer in Zeitungspapir einzufrieren, wovon mich ein alter Hase auf der Mole letztens überzeugen konnte. So wird die Flüssigkeit erhalten und man fängt damit gut. Man muss dann nur den Haken mehrmals durchstechen statt den Wurm klassisch aufzuziehen.


----------



## Fördefischer (2. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Fishstalker schrieb:


> Zu den Würmern: Ich finde die gesalzenen nicht gut, da das Salz die gesammte Flüssigkeit rauszieht. Und von der Fängigkeit bin ich auch nicht so ganz überzeugt.. Also man kann damit fangen, aber wie ich finde deutlich weniger. Ist natürlich subjektiv  Besser ist es, die restlichen Wattwürmer in Zeitungspapir einzufrieren, wovon mich ein alter Hase auf der Mole letztens überzeugen konnte. So wird die Flüssigkeit erhalten und man fängt damit gut. Man muss dann nur den Haken mehrmals durchstechen statt den Wurm klassisch aufzuziehen.


 
Guten Morgen Ingwer 
Eingefrorene Würmer sind nach dem Auftauen leider kaum noch am Haken zu halten... die sind dermaßen weich und matschig und fliegen meist beim Wurf schon vom Haken (eigene Erfahrung) - man könnte sie sicher in ein Stück Damenstrumpfhose o.ä. stopfen dann halten sie auch ein paar Würfe länger jedoch laugen sie eh binnen wenigen Minuten aus 
Ich habe mit der Salzmethode deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht da sie wie gesagt schlicht besser am Haken halten und im Vergleich zu frischen Würmern konnte ich kaum Unterschiede ausmachen... ich salze mittlerweile sogar meine Heringsfetzen zum Hornhechtangeln und meine Stinte die ich als Notköder immer dabei habe und behaupte damit sogar mehr zu fangen bzw deutlich gierigere Bisse zu bekommen - so zumindest beim aktiven angeln mit Sbiro oder Buttlöffel bereits mehrfach geschehen. Gerade die Platten schwimmen dem Köder lange hinterher und "hängen sich dann einfach ein" wogegen sie auf gesalzene Köder geradezu aggressiv reinknallen und beim Fehlbiss auch gern direkt nochmal zu langen. Gibt mittlerweile ja sogar viele Gummiköder welche gesalzen sind... Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von der Salzmethode aber das ist wie bei vielen Dingen wohl auch immer eine Glaubens- und Vertrauensfrage


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja darum das ich von den 25 Stück gerade mal 5 verbrauche.... Und einmal die Woche 6,50 ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist mir dann doch zu viel !
> Die Geschäfte bei uns in der nähe kommen ja nicht mal auf den Gedanken 10 Packs anzubieten- angeblich setzten die im Wurmgeschäft zu |kopfkrat


 
Moin, sorry.....aber mal ganz ehrlich, du rechnest mit einem Verbrauch von ca. oder evtl. 5 Wattwürmern in 1-2 Std??? |bigeyes|bigeyes Na ja, da hab ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht..... aber egal, wenn du meinst.

Bezueglich dem Einsalzen der Würmer gebe ich meinem "Vorposter" Recht....... den Fischen wird das Wasser entzogen, verlieren aber kaum an Fängigkeit. Grosser Vorteil, wenn so ein "ausgetrockneter Wurm" am Haken ist, geht er beim Auswerfen sehr sehr selten verloren. (Da kann man schonmal richtig durchziehen!!!) #6
Ich fange damit wirklich sehr gut....... muss aber jeder selbst wissen, hat wohl auch jeder sein "Geheimrezept" die Biester haltbar zu machen......


----------



## Norbi (2. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja darum das ich von den 25 Stück gerade mal 5 verbrauche.... Und einmal die Woche 6,50 ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist mir dann doch zu viel !
> Die Geschäfte bei uns in der nähe kommen ja nicht mal auf den Gedanken 10 Packs anzubieten- angeblich setzten die im Wurmgeschäft zu |kopfkrat



Ich als Ex-Brandungsangler der am Abend ca. 50-150 Wattwürmer
verbraucht.....die Ringler mal nicht mitgezählt,gebe Dir den Tip da Dir die Würmer zu teuer sind,kauf Dir Deine Scholle/Flunder im Fischgeschäft,so kommst Du am günstigen weg.


----------



## degl (2. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja darum das ich von den 25 Stück gerade mal 5 verbrauche.... Und einmal die Woche 6,50 ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist mir dann doch zu viel !
> Die Geschäfte bei uns in der nähe kommen ja nicht mal auf den Gedanken 10 Packs anzubieten- angeblich setzten die im Wurmgeschäft zu |kopfkrat



Ich kenne auch keinen "Würmerdealer", der sein Einkommen nur mit Watties erziehlt, aber zumindest bei FischermansPartner in Flenseburch sollten auch kleinere Portionen erwerbar sein

gruß degl


----------



## derporto (2. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Es gibt viele Händler, die dir exakt die Menge verkaufen, die du brauchst bzw. haben willst. Hier reicht ein Anruf im Vorfeld, dann werden die Würmer i.d.R. in der gewünschten Stückzahl für dich verpackt.

Ich denke du nimmst an, dass du beim Brandungsangeln den gleichen Verbrauch an Wattis hast, wie beim Süßwasserangeln an Tauwurm.

Hier liegst du grundlegend falsch!

i.d.R. solltest du 2 Wattis pro Haken rechnen, da oft einer schon beim Wurf abfällt oder im Wasser von Kleinfisch/Krabben abgekaut wird. Darüber hinaus solltest du beim Brandungsangeln ca. alle 15 Minuten deinen Köder einholen und neue Würmer aufziehen. Wattwürmer laugen sehr schnell aus, darüber hinaus erkennt man an der Brandungsrute oft nicht jeden Zupfer oder jede Krabbe, die den Wurm stibitzt. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein oder ggf. 2 blanke Haken für zu lange Zeit im Wasser zu baden.

Für eine Angelzeit von 2 Stunden würde ich ca. 25 Würmer mitnehmen. Für längere Angelabende habe ich immer mindestens 50 Würmer im Gepäck, wobei ich meistens sogar 75 - 100 Würmer dabei habe.

Petri Heil

Dennis


----------



## Cruze87 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Moin,
Das schöne ist doch beim angeln das es keine 100%ige Methode gibt !!! Und es jedem frei steht so zu fischen wie er mag. 
Zu meinem Verbrauch von 5-10 Würmern in 2-3 stunden= ich angeln mit einem Dorschvorfach mit nur einem Harken je Angel. 
1. Hintergrund ist je weniger Harken desto weniger Hänger 
2. ich Angel nicht zum Wettbewerb und MUSS die gefangenen Fische auch verbrauchen können- bringt mir nichts in 2-3 stunden 10 Dorsche zu fangen und freizulassen oder gar verkommen zulassen ! 
3. wenn man ausgelotet hat wo der Fisch steht Dan reicht auch ein Harken fällig aus


----------



## derporto (3. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Das schöne ist doch beim angeln das es keine 100%ige Methode gibt !!! Und es jedem frei steht so zu fischen wie er mag.
> Zu meinem Verbrauch von 5-10 Würmern in 2-3 stunden= ich angeln mit einem Dorschvorfach mit nur einem Harken je Angel.
> 1. Hintergrund ist je weniger Harken desto weniger Hänger
> ...



...das ist ja alles genehm.

Aber wenn du "ausgelotet" hast wo der Fisch steht, dann kommt du mit 5 Würmern vllt. ne halbe Std. aus 

Aber ich denke letztlich musst du deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen um dich hiervon zu überzeugen...

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Toller Tip Norbi. Und pass gut auf, dass du dir die Finger nicht an deinem Toaster verbrennst!

Weiß gar nicht, warum man auf eine vernünftig gestellte Frage nicht auch vernünftig antworten kann. 

Vielleicht geht der TE ja bei einem guten Fangtag nach einer halben Stunde mit 3 Fischen nach Hause und ist zufrieden. Fände ich absolut i.O.

Björn


----------



## Norbi (4. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Dann geb doch ein vernünftigen Tip......anstatt hier dumm rum zu sülzen,oder kannst Du das auch nicht???


----------



## derporto (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> 1. Hintergrund ist je weniger Harken desto weniger Hänger



Cruze, hier liegst du falsch. In der Regel verursachen beim Brandungsangeln nicht unbedingt die Haken die Hänger sondern das Blei, welches sich irgendwo zwischen Steinen verkantet.

Es will dir hier ganz sicher niemand etwas Böses! Du darfst gerne genau so angeln wie du willst. Aber die Erfahrung bezüglich der Würmer hat uns nunmal leider gelehrt, dass du mit 5 Würmern nicht hinkommen wirst für deine geplante Angelzeit.

Ein vernünftiger Vorrat an Würmern bedeutet Mehrausgaben von vllt. 5-7 €.

Ich drücke dir trotzdem die Daumen. Und du darfst gerne über deine Fänge berichten.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Norbi (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



derporto schrieb:


> Cruze, hier liegst du falsch. In der Regel verursachen beim Brandungsangeln nicht unbedingt die Haken die Hänger sondern das Blei, welches sich irgendwo zwischen Steinen verkantet.
> 
> Es will dir hier ganz sicher niemand etwas Böses! Du darfst sicher genau so angeln wie du willst. Aber die Erfahrung bezüglich der Würmer hat uns nunmal leider gelehrt, dass du mit 5 Würmern nicht hinkommen wirst für deine geplante Angelzeit.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6 Damit ist alles gesagt:m


----------



## degl (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Mir kommt hier auch der Eindruck auf, als wenn der Themenstarter gar nicht Brandungsangeln meint.........wenn er  auslotet........dann doch wohl eher mit Pose........was im Flensburger Hafenbereich auch logisch erscheint.....#c

gruß degl


----------



## Schlammtaucher (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Leider ist es in FL-Innenförde nicht ganz so einfach Schollen zu bekommen.... Außenförde ist deutlich besser... 

Aber wenn, dann würde ich tatsächlich zum Hafen fahren. Wenn da zu viel los ist, kannst du auch die Spitze am Industreikai versuchen. Oder du färst nach Fahrensodde, da ist ein Yachthafen mit einer großen Steinmole. Wenn du nach außen wirfst, ist das angeln dort erlaubt.  

Wie gesagt, Schollen sind hier nicht ganz so häufig. Die Innenförde hat leider einen niedrigeren Salzgehalt, das mögen die wohl nicht so gern. Aber andere Plattfische kannste da immer am Haken haben. In dem Bereich ist jedoch auch immer mit kleinen Dorschen und Köhlern zu rechnen. Deswegen angel ich da eigentlich nicht mehr außer im Sommer auf AaL. 

 Versuche einfach mal mit nem Streamer zu angeln den du über den Boden zupfst. Das klappt auch!!


----------



## Schlammtaucher (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Wenn du bereit bist ca. 35km zu fahren gibt es auch noch die Geltinger Bucht... Da brauchst du aber wohl Brandungsruten, weil es ziemlich lange flach ist....


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Eingesalzene Würmer funktionieren tatsächlich ganz gut. Mit selbstgesuchten Würmern auch recht günstiger und haltbarer Köder.

Ich nehme dazu eine entsprechende Menge Küchenpapier von der Rolle in einem Stück und verteile die (frischen, noch lebenden)Würmer EINZELN mit Abstand von ca. 5 cm darauf, parallell zueinander. Richtung so, dass sie beim späteren Aufrollen nicht gekrümmt werden, sodern quasi im rechten Winkel zur Rollrichtung liegen... 

Dann großzügig Salz aufstreuen, ruhig so 50 - 100 Gramm pro 10 Würmer. Am besten vom Handling ist grobes Meersalz (bei Gelegenheit aus Spanien mitringen, KG  zu 2,50 € ), abes es geht auch einfaches Spülmaschienensalz (=  das ist tatsächlich reines Siedesalz, egal ob für 0,99 € oder von Carl Gohn für 2,80 € ) Der Vorteil vom groben Salz gegenüber feinem Salz ist die einfache Wiederverwendbarkeit nach dem Konservieren. 

Dann locker aufrollen und an einen trockenen, schattigen, luftig-zugigen Platz (z.B. ins Kaminholzlager) so fünf bis 10 Tage lagern, bis sie eine gummiartige, aber noch nicht brüchige Konsistenz haben. Überaschender Weise ist das bisher bei mir (unabhängig von der Temperatur) NICHT geruchsintensiv abgelaufen, solange die vom Salz aus den Würmern gezogene Flüssigkeit über das Küchenpapier gut verdunsten kann. 

Wenn die Würmer die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht haben, das Küchenpapier in einem Eimer aufrollen, Würmer aus dem Salz sammeln, in eine  Tupperdose verbringen und einfrieren. Jahre haltbar... 

Salz ist zur Wiederverwendung geeignet (nicht in der Küche...) Eventuell mal einen Tag in der Sonne trocknen lassen.

Falls die Würmer am Wasser zu hart erscheinen, einfach einen frischen Wattwurm oder einige Tropfen Wasser zufügen, schütteln und einige Minuten ziehen lassen.

Habe ich nach einem Angeln mehr als 20 über, werden sie konserviert. So habe ich immer einen Vorrat in der Saison. 2 cm als Abschluss auf den Haken gezogen: Best Wurmstopper ever!

Info für brandungsangelnde "Normalmengenverbraucher" : mit 15 Stück stoppt man eine Abendration von 80 frischen Watties... #h

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren! C.

P.S. Das Schreiben des Artikels hat deutlich länger gedauert, ist an sich eine schnelle Nummer.


----------



## degl (5. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*

Aber jede Zeile wert..........ist auf dem "Merkzettel"........#6

gruß degl


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. September 2014)

*AW: Scholle nähe Flensburg ?*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Eingesalzene Würmer funktionieren tatsächlich ganz gut. Mit selbstgesuchten Würmern auch recht günstiger und haltbarer Köder.
> 
> Ich nehme dazu eine entsprechende Menge Küchenpapier von der Rolle in einem Stück und verteile die (frischen, noch lebenden)Würmer EINZELN mit Abstand von ca. 5 cm darauf, parallell zueinander. Richtung so, dass sie beim späteren Aufrollen nicht gekrümmt werden, sodern quasi im rechten Winkel zur Rollrichtung liegen...
> 
> ...


 

jo, so in der Art mache ich das auch...... da wird den Würmern das Wasser entzogen....... nicht der "Duft" . Funzt super. Mitte Oktober geht's für 2Wochen nach LL zum Brandungs- und Mefoangeln. Da fische ich in der Brandung in den ersten 2-3 Tagen frische und danach gesalzene Würmer. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorposter verwende ich hier feines "Speisesalz", welches den Würmer das Wasser wohl schneller entzieht. Wichtig ist aber das Kuechenpapier oder eben Zeitungspapier, welches die Fluessigkeit aufnimmt. Die Wuermer sind nach 2 bis 3 Tagen schon lederartig und super faengig


----------

